# Dancing Singapore



## Whereismomo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

My partner is looking to pursue her dancing career outside of Perth so we have agreed we would move somewhere with some extra exposure.

Our first choice was LA but getting into the US let alone LA is pretty much impossible for us (plus I work in oversize logistics and there is very limited need for that over there). However shipping is quite large in Singapore so I have no worries of securing a job there however I'm not too sure about the dancing opportunities??

I have a friend who has managed to land a dancing contract at universal studios which is amazing and she is going to try out for this as well. But that aside does anyone know how big the dance scene is in Singapore (ballet, tap, contemporary, hip hop, jazz etc)

Do a lot of big acts come through Singapore? Like Beyonce, Rhiannon, Justin Beiber etc as when they come through Perth their backup dancers hold workshops and so forth. 

Thanks all and appreciate any feedback you can give me.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is a local dance scene and it is pretty active .. in it's own way .. 

Foreigners will have problem, as you cannot free lance while on a SVP, so your only way is to go the way of Universal Studios or Marina Bay Sands and the like ..


----------



## Whereismomo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

If im to get a job in Singapore will my spouse then be allowed to work or do they come over with me on a seperate type of Visa such as the SVP as you have mentioned?

I guess its not really about freelancing but more in relation to greater possibilities. Meaning are there internationaly reconised dance schools in Singapore that could lead to doing gigs for artists and so forth?

Also she is a professional singer and spends her weekends gigging at different venues with her band here in Australia. If we were to move i think she would want to also try and continue to sing and perform as well. Being that Singapore has alot of upper scale resteraunts im thinking this shouldnt be to hard for her to do??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

One at a time .. 



Whereismomo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If im to get a job in Singapore will my spouse then be allowed to work or do they come over with me on a seperate type of Visa such as the SVP as you have mentioned?


Your partner, if not married, need to go the way of MOM"s recommendation of proof of living together, to get him / her on a dependant pass, if your pass / pay qualifies for such pass. BTW, SVP - Social Visit Pass -> short term pass

if you don't qualify, then your partner has to come on his/her own merit - i.e. secure a job .. generally dancers pay is not high enough to qualify for a dependant pass .. 



Whereismomo said:


> I guess its not really about freelancing but more in relation to greater possibilities. Meaning are there internationaly reconised dance schools in Singapore that could lead to doing gigs for artists and so forth?


There are dance schools here, and there are dance competitions, but internationally recognised et al ? No, I wouldn't know .. it is not my cup of tea .. 



Whereismomo said:


> Also she is a professional singer and spends her weekends gigging at different venues with her band here in Australia. If we were to move i think she would want to also try and continue to sing and perform as well. Being that Singapore has alot of upper scale resteraunts im thinking this shouldnt be to hard for her to do??


Same as before - to be a Singer in Singapore, in bands, you need to have a proper pass, as Freelancing is illegal. A few do it doesn't make it legal. And your employer must be willing to pay a fair pay to get a pass, under the revised rules.

The established venues, such as St James and the like, have their own resident bands, who have been performing there for years .. but, nothing lost in trying.

The up-market venues may give you a chance .. as they do employ foreigners - from England, Paraguay, Spain - apart from the SEA member country people .. whom you can see almost everywhere ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And coincidentally .. 

TODAY Movement Dance Championships


----------



## Whereismomo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks heaps for the info.

Think ill try get a job then while over there my partner can try find sponsorship as suggested.

I have had indications my base salary moving over would be around 13,000 a month to start off with. On this basis I'm thinking about budgeting 3.5 to 4.5k a month on accommodation.

Do you know if this amount would get us something quite nice? Would only need a one bedroom but would like something on the nice side to better help me convince my partner to make the move.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, that amount would secure a very nice one bedroom apartment rental.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, that amount would secure a very nice one bedroom apartment rental.


yah, but .. for a dancing job that pays that much ? I have my serious doubts though ..


----------



## Whereismomo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh no that salary is not based on my partners dance job - by no means.

Thats the salary i would be looking at within my industry which is shipping. Would assume my partners salary would be next to nothing really so we would be surviving off just my salary.


----------

